# Harry potter furry art



## vickletiggz (Aug 27, 2009)

Harry potter fan furries? I've seen a few artists vaguely draw their characters in Slytherin,  ect house costumes or be of that fantasy world, what are your thoughts on that?, I just think half the time its interesting or amusing.


----------



## prizzle (Aug 27, 2009)

I love Harry Potter, so I've been thinking of drawing some furry fanart. There are actually a lot of possibilities -- like with Lupin being a werewolf, or the other various characters who turn into animals.

I prefer to see Hufflepuff colors, though  Hufflepuffs are made of awesome.


----------



## vickletiggz (Aug 28, 2009)

prizzle said:


> I love Harry Potter, so I've been thinking of drawing some furry fanart. There are actually a lot of possibilities -- like with Lupin being a werewolf, or the other various characters who turn into animals.
> 
> I prefer to see Hufflepuff colors, though  Hufflepuffs are made of awesome.



Oh very true, I hadn't thought about that, oh and i'd love to see what you come up with, you art is awesome :3


----------



## wolfsymphony (Sep 5, 2009)

I've actually done some sketches of the trio in fur form. I should upload them sometime


----------



## vickletiggz (Sep 7, 2009)

wolfsymphony said:


> I've actually done some sketches of the trio in fur form. I should upload them sometime



hehe i'd like to seee


----------

